# Timing is everything!



## PeggyGoesCamping (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi there we are Ed and MJ with two kids in our Peugeot boxer self build currently locked down on a friends farm in West Sussex. We had plans to travel Europe this year and rented out our house to leave last week. Timing!

while covid19 has stopped us from that we are hopeful to travel the UK a little, maybe, towards the end of the summer. Obviously we’ve not made plans because the uncertainty of the future is ????

hope you are all staying safe and well. The Mitchell family


----------



## barryd (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi and welcome. Awful timing huh? I think everyone is hopeful that we will get through this and be able to resume motorhoming at some point this year.  Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Makzine (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello and welcome from our isolation in Kent


----------



## Forresbroons (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy . Here's wishing you the best for your trip.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the mad house.


----------



## The laird (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy stay safe


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi and welcome along, plans need to be changed but hopefully you will get there.


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi, welcome     stay safe


----------



## Robmac (Mar 30, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 30, 2020)

Welcome, we almost matched your timing. Really chuffed that we managed to get a new van delivered from Italy in three weeks start to finish. A month shakedown in Scotland, all ready to go then ....


----------



## Andysm (Mar 30, 2020)

I am the master of perfect timing. I finally managed to finish my home conversion of an 8 seat Nissan Elgrand into a campervan..... the day that the lock down was announced! Sooooo many plans for travel when this is over with.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## REC (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi there and welcome from lockdown in Portugal! Plenty of time to plan your trips, stay safe for now!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome aboard from lockdown in north County Durham


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 31, 2020)

Lockdown north of Glasgow going well.
Weather has been great, started work on garden.
Spent day and a half cleaning slabs.
Fence next, that’s a 3 day job.
well my garden needed some lockdown time.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome. Great tale you have to tell when its over
Hang In there, you'll be back on the road soon...


----------



## Steve and Julie (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The laird (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy ,looking good


----------

